# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Touareg Parts - Blowout Pricing !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Bumper Guard (front) - $8.95* _(normally $138.91)_

_*Not for vehicles with parking aid.*_







*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Bumper Guard (rear) - $8.94* _(normally $143.55)_

_*Not for vehicles with parking aid.*_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Fender Flare Kit (10 pieces) - SOLD OUT :: SOLD OUT :: SOLD OUT* _(normally $1048.72)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Chrome Grille Insert Strips - $24.95* _(normally $129.73)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Hatch Spoiler - $44.95* _(normally $299.95)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Aluminum Look Mirror Caps - $25.79* _(normally $253.88)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Chrome Look Mirror Caps - $69.95* _(normally $309.79)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Left Front Carpeted Floor Mat (anthracite) - $9.95* _(normally $94.07)_





*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Right Front Carpeted Floor Mat (anthracite) - $9.90* _(normally $106.13)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Amplifier - $24.95* _(normally $385.47)_

_*For vehicles with 10 Channel Amp with sound package 2*_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg V6 Oil Filter Housing - $9.96* _(normally $170.50)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Touareg Air Suspension Pump Repair Kit - $9.95* _(normally $149.48)_


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Jon - do you have T2 chrome mirror covers?

any other T2 specific clearance items? (ie flare kit? )


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do have chrome mirrors available from InPro for the T2, but unfortunately almost all of the clearance items are T1 with a few exceptions, but many have sold out already (roof racks, etc...).

The T2 covers from InPro can be found here on the website:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## ENGINE ER (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this air suspension repair kit" the entire pump/assembly or is it just a few seals? It looks like the pump.


----------



## ENGINE ER (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, is there any reason this wouldnt work for the V8s?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The air suspension repair kit above includes everything in the photo (pump and all) and will work on all T1 Touareg models (V6, V8, TDI).

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Are the flares not on sale anymore? After clicking the link, the site shows the regular price.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Aloha-boy said:


> Are the flares not on sale anymore? After clicking the link, the site shows the regular price.


We currently have (1) set of the flares remaining in stock, once those are sold the kit will be discontinued. The website has been adjusted to show the inventory for the last set, but once those are sold the pricing will likely bounce back to regular and / or they will show as NLA on the website.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We currently have (1) set of the flares remaining in stock, once those are sold the kit will be discontinued. The website has been adjusted to show the inventory for the last set, but once those are sold the pricing will likely bounce back to regular and / or they will show as NLA on the website.


OK thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

buying the skid plates now!
Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

Is the OEM Touareg Hatch Spoiler available in all colours for 2011 models ?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately we do not have a version of the hatch spoiler available for the 2011 models. The version currently on sale is for the T1 models only.


----------



## GjtBob (Sep 20, 2010)

*OEM Trailer Hitch...*

Hi, I am wondering if you have the OEM hitch and wiring harness for a 2005 V6 Touareg. I would also like to know if the Module come with the kit like it does direct from VW. Also, a sale on this would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do have the hitch and wiring harness / install kit available, however it is not currently on sale. Pricing for the hitch itself, and the required install kit can be found here:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/?add1...ce=Jon&utm_medium=forum&utm_content=link2cart


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------

